
Biogen reports positive results with Alzheimer’s drug - denzil_correa
https://www.statnews.com/2018/07/05/biogen-reports-positive-results-with-alzheimers-drug/
======
mhkl
It is sad to see that the "positive result" is a reduction in cognitive
decline. That is not being called a medicine. Fortunately, Dr Dale Bredesen
has a treatment that reverses Alzheimer's in 9 out of 10 patients.

